# New and wet behind the ears



## awfycoffy (Sep 7, 2015)

Live in Epsom, which is hopeless for coffee beans.

There was a place in Sutton but it is long gone.

Any recommendations in S W London?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Duplicate post locked and redirected to here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26507


----------

